# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Πομπος Δεκτης τηλεκοντρολ αναπτυξη ....

## sakis

Ενδιαφερομαι να συνεργαστω με καποιο μελος επι πληρωμη να αναπτυξουμε ενα τηλεκοντρολ πομπο και δεκτη  για ενα φωτιστικο 

Οι απαιτησεις ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλες  ελεγχουμε μονο δυο LED  τα οποια  ειναι στα 12 βολτ και χρειαζομαστε ενα τηλεκοντρολ infrared 
Το κυκλωμα το τηελκοντρολ πρεπει να αξυπηρετει : 
--ενα power on power off 
--Την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξουμε το led 1 η το led  2 απο το τηελκοντρολ 
--Την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξουμε και τα 2 led  μαζι 
--και τελος την δυνατοτητα να ρυθμισουμε την ισχυ στα led  σε οποια απο τις επιλογες εχουμε κανει 

Το κυκλωμα θα πρεπει να εχει μνημη της τελευταιας ρυθμισης που εχει κανει ο χρηστης  οσο φυσικα το κυκλωμα παραμενει σε τροφοδοσια ( δεν μας ενδιαφερει να χαθει η μνημη στην περιπτωση που κοπει η παροχη 

Τελευταια παραμετρος ειναι οτι αν το κυκλωμα κληθει να γινει on  χωρις να εχει φυλαξει  προηγουμενη μνημη τοτε θα αναβει το led 1στο 100% 

Με ενδιαφερει μονο η αναπτυξη του κυλωματος πλακετες και τροφοδοσιες και εξωτερικο καβουκι ειναι πολυ μετα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Σάκη έναν PIC με manchester encoding και υπέρυθρο led και έναν δέκτη pic και είσαι ζάχαρη.

----------


## picdev

σάκη γιατί θες υπέρυθρο ? λόγο κόστους? 
το λέω γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά οικονομικά ασύρματα module.
και bluetooth να το δουλεύεις απο smartphone  :Laugh:

----------


## sakis

> Σάκη έναν PIC με manchester encoding και υπέρυθρο led και έναν δέκτη pic και είσαι ζάχαρη.



Αυτα που μου λες Κωσταντινε  για μενα ειναι κινεζικα εγω κανω audio δεν εχω σχεση με αυτα ......Καλησπερα και καλο αποκαλοκαιρο ευχομαι ολοψυχα  καιρο ειχαμε να τα πουμε . 
Ακη βεβαιως  το εχω ανοιχτο δεν εχω θεμα μπορω να το ακουσω και αυτο Αν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις ολοκληρομενα περιμενω προταση

----------


## hurt30

Δεν είναι δύσκολο αυτό που θέλεις. Ένας πομπός με κωδικούς RC5 ή NEC2 ή κάτι τέτοιο, PWM για την ρύθμιση. Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά αν είναι σε RF ή IR. Έχω φτιάξει πολλά παρόμοια σε RF.
Παράδειγμα από φωτιστικό κιόλας  :Smile: 
20160907_013308.jpg 
με τηλεκοντρόλ:
remote.gif
Για ir βγαίνει το aur'el module και μπαίνει ένας δεκτης τύπου TSOP-xxxx και αλλάζουν οι χρονισμοί στο πρόγραμμα.

Αν δεν βρεις άλλον είμαι διαθέσιμος από Οκτώβρη και μετά.

----------


## picdev

Για ασύρματα υπάρχουν με 2ε στο eBay ωραία κοντρολ σαμ αυτό που έδειξες.
Χωρίς κυλιομενο κωδικό αλλά δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται.



Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## hurt30

Δεν έχω κυλιόμενους κωδικούς σε αυτό... Σε κάποια βάζω ένα dictionary table αλλά μόνο αν το τηλεκοντρόλ μέσα έχει κανένα pic που να έχει μνήμη... Tί είναι αυτό που έχει €2; Αν εννοείς τα μικρά κινέζικα Module σαν αυτά, μακριάααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## picdev

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/261982241663

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## hurt30

Ναι μια χαρά ειναι και αυτό.

----------


## street

πολυ καλης *ποιοτητας* τα *χειριστηρια REMOCON* ! που εδειξε ο  *hurt30* , αντιγραφουν  με την αντιγραφιερα τους ,  ειτε με μουρη ....  
μην  μπω για την αντιγραφιερα τους HDC900 κυλιομενων κωδικων που δεν ηξερε  ποως δουλευει ουτε καν ο ιδιος ο εισαγωγεας εδω ! ο εκει στον ασπροπυργο  ου κανει κανει και logistics ... τωρα τελευταια  ..... 



εγω αν εψαχνα κατι τετοιο φιλε *hurt30* θα ειχα ενα προβλημα με την διατρητη  ,  αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις  ....   :Wink:

----------


## hurt30

Δεν χρειάζονται αντιγραφιέρα εδω και αρκετά χρόνια.... 
Όσο για την διάτρητη, όλα τα προτζεκτ ξεκινάνε από κάποιου είδους prototyping ( ala johhny walker ένα πράμα  :Smile:  )

----------


## aktis

Συγγνώμη ,  αλλά νομίζω η συζήτηση ξεκιναει λάθος ...  Αρχικα πρεπει ο "αγοραστης " να πει γιατι αυτο που ψαχνει ειναι διαφορετικο απο τα εκατομυρια τηλεκοντρολ και τηλεχειριζόμενα φωτιστικα που κυκλοφορουν στο εμπόριο καθως και  πόσα κομματια θέλει  ( ενα ή  πολλά )  και ει δυνατον το ποσό  περίπου που πρέπει να "επενδυθει " ...  υλικα , αναπτυξη , δοκιμες , και τετοιου ειδους λεπτομέρειες κλπ  ώστε να διαφοροποιηθει απο κατι έτοιμο  
Μετα ο " πωλητής  " πρεπει να υπολογίσει αν μπορει να πετύχει τις παραπάνω προδιαγραφές ή αν πρέπει να συμβιβαστει ο αγοραστης με την ετοιμη λύση ή κάτι ενδιάμεσο 

Συνήθως υπάρχει ετοιμη λύση για το 80 %  μη πω 90 % των περιπτώσεων ... 

Οσο για το οικονομικό , στην Γερμανία χρεώνουν 70 ευρω την ώρα πχ για κώδικα java ... εδω ενας φοιτητής μπορει να το κάνει και τσαμπα ...

----------

picdev (09-09-16)

----------


## picdev

Όντως υπάρχει έτοιμο και μάλιστα στο eBay. Το πρόβλημα.δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος ανάπτυξης αλλά και το CE , και φιλτρα που ανεβάζουν. Το κόστος , ή αν θα πας σε έτοιμο τροφοδοτικο για να γλιτώσει το κόστος 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Με 1 pic γλιτώνει τηλεκοντρόλ και έξτρα ανάπτυξη.

----------


## picdev

Έχει ντιμερ ή συσκευή. Το CE θέλει φίλτρα για παλμοτροφοδοτικα καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα επώνυμό τροφοδοτικό με CE να γλιτώσεις κάτι.

Ή έξτρα ανάπτυξη.για έναν απλό rx encoder και ένα χειριστήριο των 2€ δεν είναι κάτι . Έτσι αλλιώς χρειάζεται υπέρυθρο τηλεκοντρόλ, δεν το γλιτωνεις. Απλά το RF των 2€ είναι πιο όμορφο

----------


## leosedf

O pic με manchester encoding παίζει και υπέρυθρο και είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και φτηνό με ένα led.
π.χ.


PWM δεν έχετε στο χωριό σου?

----------


## picdev

Δηλαδή αντι να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο κοντρολ των 2€ θα κάνεις και άλλη πλακέτα ανάπτυξη για κοντρολ?το κουτί του θα κάνει κάτω από 2€ ? Από ομορφιά θα μοιάζει με σοβιετικό ?

Ναι εχουμε pwm αλλά αν περάσει CE σου κάνουν κάποια τεστ , τι θόρυβο βγάζει ή συσκευή  στο δυκτιο και τι συμπεριφορά εχει όταν παίρνει θόρυβο από το δίκτυο . Αυτό πολλές φορές μεταφράζεται σε emi φίλτρα που κοστίζουν.
Για αυτό προτείνω έτοιμο τροφοδοτικο με ce για να γλιτώσεις τεστ και κόστος , το έχουν πει και άλλοι το συγκεκριμένο στο φόρουμ ,


Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Άκη!
Για ποια CE μου μιλάς? Μας δουλεύεις?

----------


## picdev

Δυστυχώς αν δεν το έχεις προβλέψει και πας να το κάνεις μετά θα έχεις θέμα .
Μιλάμε γενικά για προϊόντα που βγαίνουν σε παραγωγή.
Δηλαδή εσύ θα πληρωνες κάποιον με ένα σεβαστό πόσο να σου κάνει ανάπτυξη    και δεν θα λαμβανες τα παραπάνω υποψιν σου ? Για να το κοιτάς θα τον πληρωνες ? Εκτός αν προτιμας να ανοίγει το μίξερ και μαζί το φωτιστικό   

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Άκη εσύ έτσι κι αλλιώς με ξένα κόλλυβα μνημόσυνο κάνεις δεν τα έχεις πληρώσει από την τσέπη σου ποτέ.

----------


## Kernel Panic

κε διαχειριστή και κε Σάκη σορρυ από πριν αλλά έχω φορτώσει 
Ρε σεις πάτε καλά εδώ μέσα, βγαίνει ένας σοβαρός άνθρωπας με πραγματικό!!! ονοματεπώνυμο - ο μόνος που έχω δει - και λέει ένα ... τραγούδι  και σας ζητάει να το ... χορέψετε κι ο καθένας σας (εκτός του #5) χορεύει στο χαβά του κι ότι θυμάται χαίρετε.
Ο Σάκης είπε ... ξέρω μόνο από ήχο, τα PIC, VIX, AVR κλπ είναι κινέζικα 
Τοχει κανείς σας να το κάνει από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος? μιλάει, αλλιώς σιωπάει 
Αυτά ..... και τώρα τα χάπια μου

κε Σάκη από περιέργεια, τι λάμπες και τι φορτίο είναι το φωτιστικό?

----------


## leosedf

Εντάξει θείο δεν ξανά μιλάμε  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

το εχουν και οι 2 οι οποιοι συζητανε μεταξυ τους...μην ξεχνας οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα εχουν επαφη και σε Real time εκτος απο το pc οπου εσυ εισαι πισω...βγαινουν για καφε ριχνουν ιδεες και προτασεις...σωστα?

----------


## angel_grig

Oπως ειπε και ο Kωνσταντινος με Pic κανεις δουλεια..εγω για την κατασκευη μου εδω  πηρα το κυκλωμα απο εδω.Το μονο που θες ειναι ο προγραμματιστης που τον συνδεεις στον υπολογιστη για να προγραμματισεις το τσιπακι δηλ .τον pic.Το αρχειο υπαρχει στο link.Αλλιως παιρνεις την πλακετα ετοιμη απο εδω .Βεβαια με αυτην την πλακετα εχεις μονο On off,αλλα χρησιμοποιεις οποιοδηποτε τηλεκοντρολ...

----------


## street

και αν κολησει το προγραμμα  ? εγω θελω εναν τηλεχειρισμο με συμβατικα υλικα  σουπερ ντουπερ ποιοτητας .....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Εντάξει θείο δεν ξανά μιλάμε



ετσι μπράβο Κωνσταντίνε παιδί μου ΥπερΣυντωνιστά. 




> το εχουν και οι 2 οι οποιοι συζητανε μεταξυ τους...μην ξεχνας οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα εχουν επαφη και σε Real time εκτος απο το pc οπου εσυ εισαι πισω...βγαινουν για καφε ριχνουν ιδεες και προτασεις...σωστα?



Για να το λες κάτι θα ξέρεις εσύ. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω ιδέα τι κάνουν αναμετάξυ τους εντός εκτός και επι τ 'αυτά.

----------


## chip

> και αν κολησει το προγραμμα  ? εγω θελω εναν τηλεχειρισμο με συμβατικα υλικα  σουπερ ντουπερ ποιοτητας .....



ne555 στον πομπό, ne567 στον δέκτη και  κύκλωμα με cd4000 για on-off και up-down φωτηνότητας.....

συγνώμη για την τρολιά....

----------


## SRF

Remote_4KeyTxAll.zip 
Εγώ πάντως του προσφέρω δώρο... το σχέδιο ενός πομπού τηλεχειρισμού στους 433... με απλό encoder που αγοράζει από οπουδήποτε! Για δεκτη... μιλάμε... ή θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος!

----------

FILMAN (17-11-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Remote_4KeyTxAll.zip 
> Εγώ πάντως του προσφέρω δώρο... το σχέδιο ενός πομπού τηλεχειρισμού στους 433... με απλό encoder που αγοράζει από οπουδήποτε! Για δεκτη... μιλάμε... ή θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος!



μια χαρά σχηματικό,έχει και το πισιμπι το πιντιεφ....δώσε και τον δέκτη SRF την κέραια εγώ.. :Biggrin:

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

Ακόμη ένας παράλληλος μονόλογος.
Ρίξε μια ματια στα ποιο κάτω λινκς, ισως με μερικούς συμβιβασμούς να είσαι οκ
*Wholesale 220V Consecutive Dimming Led Lamp Special Dimmer
ir wireless remote control led dimmer 220v*
*Light Touch Sensor Dimmer
LED Single Color Dimmer+3-button wireless Controller*

----------

SRF (10-09-16)

----------


## picdev

δεν βάλατε αυτο με τα 2 κανάλια , μιλάει για 2 κανάλια με ανεξάρτητη ρύθμιση 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4G-2-4A-Wi...w2jlOnhZX2DdXg

----------


## picdev

προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί στις εισόδους του HT12E προτείνει στις εισόδους τις διόδους, έχει και άλλα κυκλώματα στο datasheet χωρίς τις διόδους,
Μήπως ειναι θέμα debounde ?
Θα το καταλάβαινα αν θες να απομονώσεις με τον enable αλλά εδώ ειναι μόνιμα στη γη

----------


## hurt30

> και αν κολησει το προγραμμα  ?



Ποσο σχεση εχεις με μικροεπεξεργαστες;

----------


## hurt30

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66559 
> Εγώ πάντως του προσφέρω δώρο... το σχέδιο ενός πομπού τηλεχειρισμού στους 433... με απλό encoder που αγοράζει από οπουδήποτε! Για δεκτη... μιλάμε... ή θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος!



Πρεπει να εχω ετοιμο κωδικα για αυτο... Υπομονη οταν γυρισω  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Καλά είναι και τα holtek (και αυτό manchester)  παραδοσιακό υλικό αλλά δε λύνει το πρόβλημα των άλλων λειτουργιών και θέλει έξτρα πράμα.
Ότι και να κάνετε ένας pic λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα με το χαμηλότερο κόστος.

----------


## hurt30

> Καλά είναι και τα holtek (και αυτό manchester)  παραδοσιακό υλικό αλλά δε λύνει το πρόβλημα των άλλων λειτουργιών και θέλει έξτρα πράμα.
> Ότι και να κάνετε ένας pic λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα με το χαμηλότερο κόστος.



Που να δεις και καποιον που ηθελε να εχει και rtc ο δεκτης και να αναβοσβυνει το φως μονο του οταν λειπει... Να δεις προφραμματισμο ημερομηνιας και ωρας του ds με αναβοσβυσματα της λαμπας....

----------


## hurt30

Τον κοβω τον Σακη να ειναι σε μια ακρη να διαβαζει και να γελαει τοσες μερες!

----------

CybEng (12-09-16)

----------


## 744

Σάκη, δες το PM σου.

----------


## sakis

παιδες ///
κρατει ολοι μια  γιατι εχιε καθυστερησει το δειγμα απο το led  και η φαση εχει κολλησει στην αποστολη 
Ειδα καποια πραγματα δεχτηκα καποιες προτασεις θα παρει λιγες μερες να τις αξιολογησω και θα μιλησουμε εδω 
Ευχαριστω για τον κοπο μεχρι εδω ...αλλα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω το led  και τις απαιτησεις του και μετα θα δω το θεμα του κοντρολ .

----------


## street

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *street*  
>                  και αν κολησει το προγραμμα  ?
>                              Ποσο σχεση εχεις με μικροεπεξεργαστες;



τιποτα και εγω τσοπανης ειμαι αδερφε   :Lol:  

το κακο με τους πικ ειναι οτι υποθετεις οτι δεν κολλησε ( ας πουμε λογικο )  και μετα τρως  τα λυσακα σου   :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Γιατί βρε να κολλήσει? Τον τρομάζετε και τον άνθρωπο...
Watchdog δεν έχετε εσείς? Έστω ότι για κάποιον λόγο κολλάει (απειροελάχιστες πιθανότητες), σε μερικά mS κάνει restart μόνος του και συνεχίζει να δουλεύει.
Εφόσον είναι για τρίτους δεν κάνεις υποθέσεις, εκμεταλλεύεσαι πλήρως τις λύσεις που έχουν δώσει οι μηχανικοί που τα σχεδιάζουν για να μην τρως τα λυσακά σου. :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

για ρίχτε μια ματιά , δεν ειναι μονο ο wdt 

*Home Appliance Class-B Safety Software


*https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...faNnXPx9jNsn3w




http://www.microchip.com/design-cent...afety-software

----------


## chip

Με αφορμή το θέμα της ανάπτυξης τηλεκοντρόλ, χωρίς μικροελεγκτή, αποφάσισα να κάνω κι εγώ μία προσπάθεια... και είπα να μην πάρω τον εύκολο δρόμο των ht12  αλλά ούτε των mc145026/7/8 αλλά να επιλέξω το προτόκολλο rc5 χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω στον δέκτη μικροελεγκτή ή saa3009 (saa3049). Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα ένα saa3010 από την πλακέτα ένος τηλεκοντρόλ που μου είχε χαρίσει ένας συμφοιτητής πριν  20 χρόνια περίπου και έφτιαξα ένα τηλεκοντρόλ με 7 πλήκτρα (τόσα χορούσε ένα μικρό κομμάτι διάτρητης πλακέτας που είχα...). Στη συνέχεια έφτιαξα τον δέκτη με 13 ολοκληρωμένα από τη σειρά cd4000 που είχα, και μάλλον θα τα μειώσω στα 11...

Το όλο θέμα προέκυψε όταν αποφάσισα να το κάνω να συνεργαστεί με τηλεκοντρόλ από τηλεόραση. Από το εξωτερικό σχήμα και από κάποιες αναφορές θεώρησα οτι το RC8205/01 χρησιμοποιεί saa3010 οπότε πήγα να αγοράσω ένα....στο κατάστημα που πήγα μου έδωσαν ένα (πρέπει να ήταν rc4333/01) το οποίο είχε μερικά πλήκτρα τα οποία δεν αποκωδικοποιούσε το κύκλωμα μου και μία εικόνα στον παλμογράφο έδειξε αμέσως οτι αυτό που έστελνε με αυτά τα πλήκτρα δεν ήταν RC5 αλλά το πιο σύγχρονο RC5-extended. πήγα στο κατάστημα και τους είπα οτι το τηλεκοντρολ που μου έδωσαν δεν είναι αυτό που είχα ζητήσει και δεν δουλεύει  όπως περίμενα. Αμέσως μου έδωσαν ένα ακριβώς σαν αυτό που ήθελά. Επέστρεψα χαρούμενος σπίτι αλλά ακολούθησε απογοήτευση όταν το κύκλωμα μου δεν αποκωδικοποιούσε κανένα πλήκτρο. Με παλμογράφημα διαπιστώθηκε οτι η κωδικοποίηση γίνεται σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα και όχι με βάση την αναφορά των 432KHz πράγμα που μπορεί να οφείλεται και σε κακή υλοποίηση αφού δεν έχει ούτε resonator ούτε καν αντίσταση για την παραγωγή της συχνότητας. Όμως το πιο απογοητευτικό είναι οτι και αυτό εκπέμπει rc5 extended οπότε και να πειράξω την συχνότητα αναφοράς του decode μου πάλι δεν θα είναι  το τηλεκοντρόλ που θέλω....

εξέλιξη μετά από τα παραπάνω...  το δεύτερο τηλεκοντρόλ που πήρα τελικά έχει συχνότητα αναφοράς τα 455ΚΗζ και με αλλαγή στο resonator στο decoder υπήρξε συνεργασία... όμως έχει και αυτό πλήκτρα από το πρωτόκολλο RC5 extended  :frown:   (τα 5 στο κάτω μέρος είναι rc5 extended)

*οπότε μετά από τόσα που σας έγραψα προκύπτει το ερώτημα... ξέρεις κάποιος πιο τηλεκοντρολ έχει το παλιό καλό rc5 ή πια τηλεόραση (μάλλον δεκαετίας 90) χρησιμοποιούσε τηλεκοντρόλ με saa3010;
*
(να σημειωθεί οτι με το κόψιμο μίας σύνδεσης στον decoder μπορώ να λαμβάνω  και το extended αλλά ένα παλαιό τηλεκοντρολ μάλλον με rcs80 κώδικα  ξεγέλασε τον decoder οπότε δεν θέλω να κάνω την μετατροπή αυτή.... το  σωστό θα ταν να υπήρχε μία αλλαγή στη σχεδίαση που θα ήθελε 1 έως 3 επιπλέον  ολοκληρωμένα και τότε θα μπορούσα να είχα και το extended χωρίς  πιστεύω να υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να αποκοδικοποιήσει εντολές από άλλα  τηλεχειριστήρια)

----------

FILMAN (17-11-16)

----------


## picdev

μιας και ξεθάφτηκε το θέμα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον Σακη αν ρώτησε τον Βασίλη απο τη  Radel , για led και φακούς εμένα με εξυπηρέτησε άψογα μπορώ να πω

----------


## Kernel Panic

Από παλιά tv crt Philips θα κάνει γι αυτό που θες, παίζει και να έχω κάπου 
Θα το δω από βδομάδα. 
Χαράς στην υπομονή σου πάντως, εγω θα το παλευα με κάτι τέτοιο http://m.ebay.com/itm/HX1838-VS1838-...382?nav=SEARCH

----------


## sotron1

> Από παλιά tv crt Philips θα κάνει γι αυτό που θες, παίζει και να έχω κάπου 
> Θα το δω από βδομάδα. 
> Χαράς στην υπομονή σου πάντως, εγω θα το παλευα με κάτι τέτοιο http://m.ebay.com/itm/HX1838-VS1838-...382?nav=SEARCH



LOL. Και μόνο με 1.2 ευρώ. Τσάμπα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Με αφορμή το θέμα της ανάπτυξης τηλεκοντρόλ, χωρίς μικροελεγκτή, αποφάσισα να κάνω κι εγώ μία προσπάθεια... και είπα να μην πάρω τον εύκολο δρόμο των ht12  αλλά ούτε των mc145026/7/8 αλλά να επιλέξω το προτόκολλο rc5 χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω στον δέκτη μικροελεγκτή ή saa3009 (saa3049). Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα ένα saa3010 από την πλακέτα ένος τηλεκοντρόλ που μου είχε χαρίσει ένας συμφοιτητής πριν  20 χρόνια περίπου και έφτιαξα ένα τηλεκοντρόλ με 7 πλήκτρα (τόσα χορούσε ένα μικρό κομμάτι διάτρητης πλακέτας που είχα...). Στη συνέχεια έφτιαξα τον δέκτη με 13 ολοκληρωμένα από τη σειρά cd4000 που είχα, και μάλλον θα τα μειώσω στα 11...
> 
> Το όλο θέμα προέκυψε όταν αποφάσισα να το κάνω να συνεργαστεί με τηλεκοντρόλ από τηλεόραση. Από το εξωτερικό σχήμα και από κάποιες αναφορές θεώρησα οτι το RC8205/01 χρησιμοποιεί saa3010 οπότε πήγα να αγοράσω ένα....στο κατάστημα που πήγα μου έδωσαν ένα (πρέπει να ήταν rc4333/01) το οποίο είχε μερικά πλήκτρα τα οποία δεν αποκωδικοποιούσε το κύκλωμα μου και μία εικόνα στον παλμογράφο έδειξε αμέσως οτι αυτό που έστελνε με αυτά τα πλήκτρα δεν ήταν RC5 αλλά το πιο σύγχρονο RC5-extended. πήγα στο κατάστημα και τους είπα οτι το τηλεκοντρολ που μου έδωσαν δεν είναι αυτό που είχα ζητήσει και δεν δουλεύει  όπως περίμενα. Αμέσως μου έδωσαν ένα ακριβώς σαν αυτό που ήθελά. Επέστρεψα χαρούμενος σπίτι αλλά ακολούθησε απογοήτευση όταν το κύκλωμα μου δεν αποκωδικοποιούσε κανένα πλήκτρο. Με παλμογράφημα διαπιστώθηκε οτι η κωδικοποίηση γίνεται σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα και όχι με βάση την αναφορά των 432KHz πράγμα που μπορεί να οφείλεται και σε κακή υλοποίηση αφού δεν έχει ούτε resonator ούτε καν αντίσταση για την παραγωγή της συχνότητας. Όμως το πιο απογοητευτικό είναι οτι και αυτό εκπέμπει rc5 extended οπότε και να πειράξω την συχνότητα αναφοράς του decode μου πάλι δεν θα είναι  το τηλεκοντρόλ που θέλω....
> 
> εξέλιξη μετά από τα παραπάνω...  το δεύτερο τηλεκοντρόλ που πήρα τελικά έχει συχνότητα αναφοράς τα 455ΚΗζ και με αλλαγή στο resonator στο decoder υπήρξε συνεργασία... όμως έχει και αυτό πλήκτρα από το πρωτόκολλο RC5 extended   (τα 5 στο κάτω μέρος είναι rc5 extended)
> 
> *οπότε μετά από τόσα που σας έγραψα προκύπτει το ερώτημα... ξέρεις κάποιος πιο τηλεκοντρολ έχει το παλιό καλό rc5 ή πια τηλεόραση (μάλλον δεκαετίας 90) χρησιμοποιούσε τηλεκοντρόλ με saa3010;
> *
> (να σημειωθεί οτι με το κόψιμο μίας σύνδεσης στον decoder μπορώ να λαμβάνω  και το extended αλλά ένα παλαιό τηλεκοντρολ μάλλον με rcs80 κώδικα  ξεγέλασε τον decoder οπότε δεν θέλω να κάνω την μετατροπή αυτή.... το  σωστό θα ταν να υπήρχε μία αλλαγή στη σχεδίαση που θα ήθελε 1 έως 3 επιπλέον  ολοκληρωμένα και τότε θα μπορούσα να είχα και το extended χωρίς  πιστεύω να υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να αποκοδικοποιήσει εντολές από άλλα  τηλεχειριστήρια)



Βλέπεις τί κάνεις τώρα; Σκόπευα να σου στείλω Π.Μ. όταν θα το είχα έτοιμο αλλά βλέποντας αυτό το μήνυμα δεν κρατήθηκα. Στο άλλο θέμα που ανέφερες ότι ετοιμάζεις / πειραματίζεσαι με ένα κύκλωμα αποκωδικοποίησης RC-5 με ολοκληρωμένα 4000 αν θυμάσαι εξεπλάγην και σχεδόν αμέσως θέλησα να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ κάτι ανάλογο... Αλλά για να μην σου πάω κόντρα μια και η ιδέα ήταν δικιά σου, προσπαθώ το ίδιο με 74HC παρόλο που τα μισώ... Προς το παρόν δεν έχω κάνει κάποια δοκιμή ακόμα, από εκείνη τη μέρα μέχρι σήμερα τροποποιώ και βελτιώνω το σχέδιο σε θεωρητικό / σχεδιαστικό επίπεδο. Η διαφορά του RC-5x από το απλό RC-5 είναι στην ουσία ότι το δεύτερο start bit του πρώτου δεν είναι πάντα 1 όπως στο δεύτερο, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ως (αντεστραμμένο) έβδομο bit εντολής. Αν εσύ στο σχεδιασμό του αποκωδικοποιητή σου βασίστηκες στην ανίχνευση δύο start bit, τότε δεν θα σου δουλεύει σωστά με σήματα RC-5x. Εγώ προσπάθησα να το κάνω να τα αναγνωρίζει και τα δύο. Για να πάρεις μια γεύση, μέχρι στιγμής, από ολοκληρωμένα το κύκλωμα περιέχει:

1 δέκτη υπερύθρων 36kHz TSOP1236 ή TSOP4836 (αλλά η - πρώτη τουλάχιστον - δοκιμή θα γίνει με ένα TSOP1736 που έχω ήδη, απλά τα άλλα δύο είδα σε μια αναφορά της Vishay ότι ενδίκνυνται για λήψη RC-5)

1 x 74HC74
1 x 74HC221
1 x 74HC123
1 x 74HC132
2 x 74HC595
1 x 74HC85 (= 4585)
1 x 74HC266 (= 4077, και με ίδιο pinout παρακαλώ)
1 x 74HC193 (= 40193)

...για να μην ξεχνάμε και τα 4000!

Όταν το έχω έτοιμο, δοκιμασμένο, θα σε ειδοποιήσω!

----------


## FILMAN

> προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί στις εισόδους του HT12E προτείνει στις εισόδους τις διόδους, έχει και άλλα κυκλώματα στο datasheet χωρίς τις διόδους,
> Μήπως ειναι θέμα debounde ?
> Θα το καταλάβαινα αν θες να απομονώσεις με τον enable αλλά εδώ ειναι μόνιμα στη γη



Οι δίοδοι σε σειρά με τις εισόδους data χρειάζονται έτσι ώστε η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ της εκάστοτε επιλεγμένης εισόδου και του ακροδέκτη Vcc να μην υπερβαίνει την τάση τροφοδοσίας. Δηλαδή η τάση στις εισόδους data να μην γίνεται αρνητική.

----------


## chip

θα κάνω τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στο σχέδιο στο kicad και θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο. 
Ναι αυτή είναι η διαφορά (το δεύτερο Bit)... οπότε αν κόψω τον έλεγχο του δεύτερου bit μπορώ και λαμβάνω το RC5 extended, όμως έτσι χαλαρώνει το κριτήριο της σωστής ακολουθίας RC5 και δοκιμάζοντας 5 τηλεκοντρόλ από διάφορες συσκευές στο ένα (μάλλον RECS-80 κώδικας) κάποιες φορές, κάποια πλήκτρα, ξεγελούν τον decoder και τα θεωρεί έγκυρο κωδικό RC5. Ίσως να μπορούσα να το αποφύγω αυτό αν ήμουν πιο αυστηρός με το πόσο χρόνο δίνω για να υπάρξουν δύο διαδοχικοί παλμοί RC5 όπου δίνω περιθώριο χρόνου 4 παλμών με σκοπό στο τέλος της ακολουθίας να έχω δύο επιπλέον παλμούς clk και τα 2 start bit + 1 control bit + τα 5 address να βρεθούν όλα στον ίδιο 8 bit register (cd4094). Έτσι και τα 6 bit της εντολής βρίσκονται στον δεύτερο shift register μόνα τους και μπορώ να εκμεταλευτώ το εσωτερικό Latch. Αν λοιπόν δεχόμουν να θυσιάσω το εσωτερικό Latch των 4094 και να βάλω εξωτερικό θα μπορούσα να κάνω τα timmings πιο αυστηρά και να δέχεται και το RC5 extended χωρίς τον κίνδυνο "παρεμβολών" από άσχετα τηλεχειριστήρια.
Επίσης μία άλλη λύση (αλλά θα έπρεπε να βάλω επιπλέον ένα flip-flop συν μία XOR που μου περισσεύει) θα ταν να κάνω σύγκριση δύο διαδοχικών ακολουθιών που την είχα κάνει με επιτυχία με σειριακό τρόπο αλλά την έκοψα αφού η σύγκριση διεύθυνσης και start bit είχε αποδειχθεί επαρκής.

Στην αρχή είχα ξεκινήσει κι εγώ με one-shot (4528 και 4538 ) αλλά τα αντικατέστησα με counters ώστε το κύκλωμα να είναι επαναλλείψιμο χωρίς να χρειάζεται ρυθμίσεις/ελέγχους με παλμογράφο των χρόνων που παράγουν οι μονοσταθείς.

την λήψη την έχω κάνει με δύο διαφορετικούς δέκτες που το ένα δεν λέει τι είναι και το έχω ξηλώσει από μία παλαιά συσκευή cd player από υπολογιστή που είχε και τηλεκοντρόλ (creative infra cd rom 48X) Και το δεύτερο από κάποιον αποκωδικοποιητή συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης (μάλλον από το συνδρομητικό alpha tv...). Και οι δύο δούλεψαν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και στα 36 και στα 38KHz.

φτιάξε το με ότι προτιμάς... αν θεωρούσα ότι υπάρχει κλίμα ανταγωνισμού δεν θα έγραφα στο φόρουμ....  :Wink:

----------

FILMAN (18-11-16)

----------


## chip

rc5_decoder-page-001.jpg
αυτό είναι.... τυπωμένο δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν γιατί σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι αλλαγές στο τμήμα του συγκριτή address ώστε να μειωθούν τα τσιπ και να γίνει και η πλακέτα πιο ευκολη. Συγκεκριμένα σκέφτομαι τα bit του address να οδηγούνται σε Not πύλες και να συνδέει κανείς όποιο θέλει το bit ή το ανάστροφο τοu σε μία πύλη με 5 εισόδους με διόδους 1n4148....
Το resonator που φαίνεται στο σχηματικό ως 455KHz εξαρτάται από το τηλεκοντρόλ. Άλλα θέλουν 432KHz και άλλα 455KHz.

Η πύλη U1 με το resonator παράγει τη συχνότητα χρονισμού. Αυτή διαρείται δια 128 από το CD4040 και δια 6 από το cd4018. Στην έξοδο του CD4018 προκύπτουν 592ΗZ (για resonator 455ΚΗζ) σε 5 φάσεις. Το σήμα των 592ΗΖ οδηγείται στο cd4017 του οποίου η έξοδος οδηγεί το reset των cd4040 και cd4018. Έτσι μετά από λίγο χρόνο τα cd4018 και cd4040 περνούν σε κατάσταση ρεσετ. 
Για να ξεκολήσει το σύστημα πρέπει να υπάρχουν παλμοι από το τηλεχειριστήριο που εμφανίζονται στην έξοδο του U1A. Κάθε παλμός που στέλνει το τηλεχειριστήριο δημιουργεί ένα στενό παλμό στην είσοδο ρεσετ του U4 (cd4017). Με τη σειρά του το cd4017 αφήνει να λειτουργήσουν τα 4040 και 4018 (ρεσετ=0). Αν όμως καθυστερούν πολοί να έρθουν οι παλμοί από το τηλεχειριστήριο (πχ γιατί είναι από λάθος τηλεχειριστήριο που οι παλμοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη χρονική απόσταση) το κύκλωμα κάνει reset.
Εφόσον έρχονται κανονικά παλμοί αυτοί εκτός από το κύκλωμα μηδενισμού του u4 πάνε στους shift register 4094. Ταυτόχρονα η έξοδος του οδηγει το clk του 4094 και οι παλμοί ολισθαίνουν μέσα στο 4094. Να σημειωθεί οτι ο τρόπος ελέγχου του 4017 που αφήνει να εργαστούν τα 4040 και 4018 μόλις αρχίζουν οι παλμοί, κρατάει συγχρονισμένο το clk του decoder με το clk του τηλεχειριστηρίου. Έτσι οι παλμοί που παράγονται στην έξοδο τους 4018 εμφανίζονται την κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή όπου αντιστοιχεί στο λογικό 1 ή στο λογικό μηδέν της παλμοσειράς του τηλεχειριστηρίου. 
Ο τηλεχειρισμός RC5 χρησιμοποιεί 2 start bit =1 (το δέυτερο start bit έχει γίνει μπιτ εντολής στον rc5 extended), ένα bit που αλλάζει κατάσταση κάθε φορά που πατιέται νέο πλήκτρο (ή το ίδιο πατιέται επαναλαμβανώμενα και όχι συνεχώς), 5 bit διεύθυνσης, και 6 bit εντολής.
Επειδή δεν είχα διαθέσιμα magnitude comparator (cd4063 ή cd4585) χρησιμοποίησα 7 πύλες xor και 2 nor 4 εισόδων και τέλος and πύλη με διοδάκια για να σχηματίσω ένα κύκλωμα σύγκρισης που συγκρίνει την διεύθυνση που στέλνει το τηλεχειριστήριο με την δειύθυνση στην οποία έχει οριστεί να ανταποκρίνεται το κύκλωμα τηλεχειρισμού. Στην ίδια πύλη and καταλήγει ένα κύκλωμα με cd4017 (u10 και u11) που μετράει τους παλμού που παράγει το κύκλωμα χρονισμού και εφόσον είναι 16 δίνει στην είσοδο της πύλης λογικό 1. Η έξοδος αυτή είναι το Q8 του U11. Αν έρθουν λιγότεροι παλμοί δεν θα γίνει ποτέ το Q8 =1, αν έρθουν περισσότεροι παλμοί μετά τον 17 παλμό η μέτρηση θα κολήσει με το Q9=1. Η έναρξη νέας ακολουθίας κάνει ρεσετ στο κύκλωμα αυτό. 
Στο τέλος της κάθε ακολουθίας παλμών από το τηλεχειριστήριο στην έξοδο του U1E παράγεται ένας στενός παλμός που εφόσον η σύγκριση της διεύθυνσης και του χρόνου από τα U10 και U11 είναι σωστά τότε ο παλμός αυτό φτάνει στην είσοδο latch της εξόδου του U5 4094 οπότε η ακολουθία που έφταση στους shift register εμφανίζεται στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος. 
το πρωτόκολλό RC5 έχει 14 παλμούς. το κύκλωμα χρονισμού (4040, 4018, 4017) έχει φτιαχτεί να παράγει 16 παλμούς ώστε να γίνει καλύτερη εκμετάλευση των shift register. Όταν το τελευταίο bit της ακολουθίας έχει λογικό 1 κάνει το κύκλωμα να παράγει 17 παλμούς. Για το σκοπό αυτό υπάρχει ένα set reset flip flop (Πύλες του U13) που όταν ο τελευταίος παλμός είναι 1 αλλάζουν την έξοδο που το 4017 (u4) ελέγχει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα και έτσι πάντα παράγονται οι 16 παλμοί που πρέπει. Για την αλλαγή αυτή το set reset flip flop ελέγχει τον multiplexer που σχηματίζεται από τις πύλες του U12.

----------

FILMAN (18-11-16)

----------


## chip

breadboard.jpgprototype board.jpg
στο breadboard δεν υπάρχουν τα 2 cd4011 με τον πολυπλέκτη και το SR flip-flop....
στην διάτρητη πλακέτα φυσικά.... wire-wrap  (όχι βέβαια με βάσεις wire-wrap... είναι ακριβές  :Wink:   )

----------

FILMAN (18-11-16), 

mikemtb (19-11-16)

----------


## 744

Respect! Τι έκανες ρε chip!!! 

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!

----------

chip (18-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Το δικό μου κύκλωμα μετά από αρκετές μετατροπές και δεκάδες μουντζουρωμένες κόλες Α4 είναι αυτό στο συνημμένο, και μάλλον έχει τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από το δικό σου, Θανάση. Δεν έχω κάνει κάποια δοκιμή ακόμα και γι αυτό δεν βλέπετε και τιμές υλικών. Ακόμα μπορεί να έχω κάνει και κάποιο λάθος στη λογική του συστήματος που θα το ανακαλύψω στις δοκιμές. Πώς (υποτίθεται ότι θα) δουλεύει τώρα:

Το Α μέρος του 74HC221 σκανδαλίζεται σε κάθε ανερχόμενο αλλά και κατερχόμενο μέτωπο παλμού στην έξοδο του δέκτη IR (ο απομονωτής χρειάζεται για να δουλεύει σωστά η διαφόριση που ακολουθεί). Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει μη επανασκανδαλιζόμενος μονοσταθής με πράξη OR μεταξύ των δυο εισόδων του έτσι αναγκάστηκα να βάλω το 74HC221 που έχει AND μεταξύ των εισόδων του και ο τελικός χρόνος θα πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη και τα δικτυώματα των διαφοριστών εκτός από το κανονικό RC του μονοσταθούς. Ο μονοσταθής αυτός θα πρέπει ιδανικά να ρυθμιστεί ώστε η ανάστροφη έξοδός του να επιστρέφει στην ηρεμία (στάθμη 1) μετά από 1.3335msec από την εμφάνιση είτε ανερχόμενου είτε κατερχόμενου μετώπου στην έξοδο του δέκτη IR. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι ο μονοδονητής αυτός είναι ΜΗ επανασκανδαλιζόμενος (σημαντικό) σημαίνει ότι το ανερχόμενο μέτωπο της αντεστραμμένης εξόδου του θα πέφτει ακριβώς στο κέντρο του πρώτου μισού του κάθε Manchester bit του κωδικού RC-5. Χρησιμοποιώντας λοιπόν το σήμα αυτό ως clock ολίσθησης για τους δυο shift registers 74HC595 (που είναι των 8 bits και έχουν συνδεθεί για να σχηματίσουν έναν μεγαλύτερο των 16bits) και τροφοδοτώντας τους με τα data που δίνει απευθείας ο δέκτης IR (και που είναι ήδη αντεστραμμένα) θα έχουμε τα δεδομένα σε παράλληλη μορφή (το start bit όμως όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω δεν αποθηκεύεται). Αλλά πρέπει να κάνουμε και ένα έλεγχο για το αν ο λαμβανόμενος κώδικας είναι όντως RC-5. Για το σκοπό αυτό το Β μέρος του 74HC221 σκανδαλίζεται με την πρώτη εμφάνιση θετικού μετώπου στον κώδικα (μηδενίζοντας τους καταχωρητές, επίσης φορτώνοντας την τιμή 1 στο 74HC193 και κάνοντας reset στο Α μέρος του 74HC74 και set στο Β), και πρέπει να είναι ρυθμισμένο ιδανικά για χρόνο λίγο παραπάνω από 48.4505msec. στο τέλος του χρόνου αυτού δίνεται εντολή απομνημόνευσης και εμφάνισης στις εξόδους των 74HC595 της πληροφορίας του κώδικα, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να ισχύουν κι άλλες προϋποθέσεις. Το 74HC193 μετράει τους παλμούς που λαμβάνονται. Αν είναι λιγότεροι από 14 τότε η έξοδος TCU έχει λογικό 1, αν είναι ακριβώς 14 έχει λογικό 0, ενώ αν είναι περισσότεροι ξαναγυρνάει σε 1. Με τον τρόπο αυτό όμως δίνει clock στο α μισό του 74HC74 και επειδή το D του έχει συνέχεια 1 η ανάστροφη έξοδός του από 1 που ήταν (μετά το reset από το Β μισό του 74HC221) γίνεται 0. Συνεπώς η μοναδική περίπτωση να έχει η έξοδος της NAND πάνω από το 74HC74 λογικό 0 είναι μετά την έναρξη του συρμού των bits να έχουν μετρηθεί 14bits ακριβώς. Αν έχουν περάσει περισσότερα η έξοδος θα είναι 1 λόγω της αλλαγής της κατάστασης του Α μέρους του 74HC74 ενώ αν έχουν περάσει λιγότερα θα είναι πάλι 1 λόγω της ανενεργής εξόδου υπερχείλισης του 74HC193. Έτσι λοιπόν επειδή η έξοδος αυτής της πύλης είναι D για το Β μέρος του 74HC74 αυτό θα δώσει στην έξοδό του παλμό απομνημόνευσης μόνο αν τα bits που ελήφθησαν ήταν 14 (το start bit δεν καταμετρείται, αλλά καταμετρείται ένα ανύπαρκτο bit μετά το τέλος του κώδικα οπότε πάλι έχουμε 14 bit). Αλλά το αν θα παραχτεί παλμός απομνημόνευσης εξαρτάται και από το αν έγινε 0 το set του Β μέρους του 74HC74 ή όχι. Αυτό θα συμβεί αν ο επανασκανδαλιζόμενος αυτή τη φορά μονοδονητής 74HC123 πάψει να δέχεται παλμούς με κατάλληλη συχνότητα δηλαδή αν οι παλμοί ήταν γρήγοροι, διότι θα μπορούσαμε ωραιότατα να είχαμε 14 παλμούς πολύ πιο σύντομα από τα 48.4505msec (οι οποίοι μετά να σταματάνε) και το κύκλωμα να προχωρούσε σε καταχώριση. Έλεγχος για αραιούς παλμούς δεν χρειάζεται γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα προλάβουν να μετρηθούν 14 παλμοί στα 48.4505msec οπότε θα γίνει μπλοκάρισμα λόγω μειωμένου πλήθους παλμών. Αφού λοιπόν όλα πάνε καλά και βγει ο παλμός καταχώρισης από το Β μέρος του 74HC74 αυτό παγιδεύεται στην κατάσταση αυτή μέσω της γεφύρωσης της εξόδου του με το reset του από την οποία μπορεί να ξεφύγει μόνο με set (πονηρό κόλπο από αυτά που μου αρέσει να περιλαμβάνω στα κυκλώματα, καθότι με set και reset ταυτόχρονα ενεργοποιημένα και οι δυο έξοδοι γίνονται 1). Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα!

----------

chip (18-11-16)

----------


## picdev

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σας , δεν θα το έφτιαχνα ούτε σε 10 χρόνια

----------

chip (18-11-16), 

FILMAN (21-11-16)

----------


## chip

πρέπει με τον Φίλιππα να οργανώσουμε επόμενο project που να έχει cpu αλλά όχι microchip ή ATMEL αλλά ο επεξεργαστής (Pic ή AVR) να είναι φτιαγμένος με CD4000.   :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------

FILMAN (21-11-16), 

picdev (18-11-16)

----------


## Panoss

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας κάνω προτάσεις για μελλοντικά projects:
flintstones_computer.jpg

aa-flintstone-TT.jpg

7dc75f898963bf60c26395d2875f6107.jpg

Flintstone-Kitchen.jpg

a38e0fe8db69d9078e1abd4632754e82.jpg

----------

chip (18-11-16), 

FILMAN (21-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

*Καταρχήν να διορθώσω δυο λάθη που έκανα* σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα (μια και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα πια να κάνω edit), στο #47 ανέφερα ότι το 4585 είναι ισοδύναμο του 74HC85 (όπως και είναι από λειτουργική άποψη), όμως δεν έχουν την ίδια διάταξη ακροδεκτών. Αντίθετα, το 74HC85 έχει την ίδια διάταξη ακροδεκτών ...με το 4063 (!), και επίσης ο χρόνος των 48.4505msec που ανέφερα στο #53 είναι λάθος, ο χρόνος αυτός πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από 24.4475msec και μικρότερος από 23.114msec + τον χρόνο που είναι σεταρισμένος στο Α μέρος του 74HC123 (ο οποίος πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από 1.3335msec).

Λοιπόν το έστησα το κύκλωμα, αλλά δεν βρήκα μέχρι τώρα τηλεχειριστήριο RC-5 να το δοκιμάσω, έτσι το δοκίμασα με δυο τηλεχειριστήρια από κλιματιστικά, ένα LG και ένα SAMSUNG, και δυστυχώς διαπίστωσα ότι σε κάποια πατήματα πλήκτρων αυτό προχωράει σε καταχώριση... Με μια πρώτη σκέψη βρήκα μια ασφαλιστική δικλείδα που δεν έλαβα υπόψη: αν η λήψη υπέρυθρου συρμού συνεχίζεται και πέρα από το χρόνο του Β μέρους του 74HC221, τότε αν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή έχουν ληφθεί 14 παλμοί, το κύκλωμα προβαίνει σε καταχώριση! Αυτό φυσικά είναι λάθος αλλά και εύκολο (φαντάζομαι) να διορθωθεί: θα τροποποιήσω το κύκλωμα ώστε ο παλμός καταχώρισης των 74HC595 να παίρνεται από την έξοδο του B μέρους του 74HC123, και θα το βάλω, μια και έχει 2 εισόδους με AND για τον σκανδαλισμό, να σκανδαλίζεται με μια μικρή χρονοκαθυστέρηση (ας πούμε 5msec) από την έξοδο του Β μέρους του 74HC74 και ταυτόχρονα για να συμβεί αυτό να πρέπει η έξοδος του B μέρους του 74HC221 να είναι σε ηρεμία. Δηλαδή για να γίνει καταχώριση να πρέπει εκτός από τις συνθήκες που μέχρι τώρα ίσχυαν, να πρέπει επιπλέον για 5 περίπου msec από τη λήψη 14 bits, να μην έχουν έρθει άλλα. Έτσι θα μου περισσέψει και μια NAND schmitt trigger που λέω να τη βάλω στο δικτύωμα αρχικοποίησης του B μέρους του 74HC123 για να αυξήσω το χρόνο του reset με την εφαρμογή της τροφοδοσίας. Αλλά πριν δοκιμάσω τις τροποποιήσεις θέλω να δω τί κάνει το κύκλωμα ως ήδη έχει με ένα τηλεχειριστήριο RC-5.

----------

chip (21-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Γράφω, γράφω, και κανένας δεν προσέχει να δει, αυτά που λέω στέκουν, ή λέω βλακείες; Δοκιμάζοντας με τηλεχειριστήριο RC-5 ο αποκωδικοποιητής ΔΕΝ δούλεψε, και πώς να δουλέψει άλλωστε, αφού το 74HC193 έφτανε μόνο ως την τιμή 14 και συνεπώς η έξοδος TCU δεν έπεφτε ποτέ σε λογικό 0! Διότι στην έξοδο του Α μέρους του 74HC221 θα εμφανιστούν 14 ανερχόμενα μέτωπα (αυτό που είχα πει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα για καταμέτρηση ενός ακόμα παλμού μετά το τέλος του συρμού είναι λάθος διότι στο σημείο εκείνο η έξοδος του Α μέρους του 74HC221 είναι *κατερχόμενη*), αλλά επειδή όπως είχα πει το πρώτο συνοδεύεται από preset του 74HC193, αυτό *τελικά θα μετρήσει 13 παλμούς* και για να ενεργοποιηθεί η έξοδος TCU (η οποία ενεργοποιείται στην τιμή 15) *θα πρέπει στο 74HC193 να έχει γίνει preset η τιμή 2, και όχι η 1!* Έτσι λοιπόν αλλάζοντας τα jam inputs ώστε να γίνεται preset  στην τιμή 2 αντί για την 1 (D0 στη γη, D1 στα +5V), το κύκλωμα επιτέλους δούλεψε. Αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα την τροποποίηση ώστε να μην ξεγελιέται το κύκλωμα από παλμοσειρές που συνεχίζουν πέρα από το χρόνο του Β μέρους του 74HC221. Πιστεύω να προλάβω να το δοκιμάσω σήμερα...

----------


## Kernel Panic

καλά εύκολο τό'χεις? για να πούμε αν λες βλακείες ή όχι, θέλει πολύ χρόνο για την μελέτη του θεωρητικού, μη σου πω οτι θα πρέπει να το φτιάξουμε κιόλας για να εντοπίσουμε τα λάθη.
παρακολουθώ με μεγάλο θαυμασμό την παλιά σχολή επί το έργο.

----------

chip (22-11-16), 

michalism (23-11-16), 

thomasdriver (22-11-16)

----------


## thomasdriver

> πρέπει με τον Φίλιππα να οργανώσουμε επόμενο project που να έχει cpu αλλά όχι microchip ή ATMEL αλλά ο επεξεργαστής (Pic ή AVR) να είναι φτιαγμένος με CD4000.




Βάλτε ρε παιδιά κάπου στην γωνία και κανένα 555 ..... παρόλο που ο φίλιππος τα σιχαίνεται εγώ τα συμπαθώ. :Tongue2:

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Βάλτε ρε παιδιά κάπου στην γωνία και κανένα 555 ..... παρόλο που ο φίλιππος τα σιχαίνεται εγώ τα συμπαθώ.



Ετσι ετσι, δωσε τροφή για σκέψη, βέβαια μην παραξενευτεις αν το 555 το φτιάξουν με λάμπες!  έτσι για να γουστάρουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί να βάλουμε 10 555 αφού μπορούμε να μην βάλουμε κανένα;
Λοιπόν δοκίμασα και την τροποποίηση και τα πράγματα βελτιώθηκαν πολύ θα έλεγα, μόνο από το τηλεχειριστήριο του SAMSUNG επηρεάστηκε κάποιες λίγες φορές το κύκλωμα όπου η system address δεν βγήκε 0 και γι αυτό ίσως δεν βλέπουμε να αλληλεπιδρούν τα συγκεκριμένα τηλεχειριστήρια κλιματιστικών με τηλεοράσεις. Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα ήταν με τη λάμπα φωτισμού του δωματίου όπου όταν ήταν αναμμένη ο δέκτης TSOP1736 έδινε συνέχεια λογικό 0 στην έξοδο (συνεχής λήψη φέροντος). Στις φωτο παρακάτω δεν φαίνεται ο δέκτης αυτός αλλά το κύκλωμα δουλεύει με έναν δέκτη από κλιματιστικό (η φίσα του φαίνεται στις φωτο κάτω αριστερά) που δεν είχε το πρόβλημα με τη συνεχή λήψη φέροντος, και τον έφερε μαζί του αυτός που τράβηξε τις φωτογραφίες. Όταν καθαρογράψω το κύκλωμα θα το ανεβάσω (με τιμές υλικών).

----------

chip (23-11-16)

----------


## street

[OFF TOPIC /] 

ενα ας πουμε *Garrison*δεν θα εκανε με κοστολογιο νταρικου σταρικου ? 

[ON TOPIC /] 

συνεχιστε την καλη δουλεια στο ραστερ  ....  :Lol:

----------

chip (23-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Το τελικό, δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα.
Θέλω να βάλω και κάποια σχόλια στο κενό που άφησα κάτω δεξιά, μόλις το κάνω θα ανανεώσω το συνημμένο.

----------

chip (27-12-16), 

ΠΑΝ (28-12-16), 

ezizu (28-12-16), 

Fire Doger (29-12-16), 

manolena (27-12-16), 

nestoras (28-12-16), 

SRF (28-12-16), 

thomasdriver (27-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Φίλιππα χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, αυτό το κύκλωμα έχει 1 πλεονέκτημα έναντι ενός κυκλώματος με μικροελεγκτή: ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κολλήσει (ενώ ένας μικροελεγκτής σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα κολλήσει).
Κι αυτός είναι ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος εν έτει 2016, σχεδόν '17.
Σωστά το κατάλαβα;

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, το κάνουμε και για εξάσκηση...

----------


## chip

εκτός αυτού
μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί από κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται με μικροελεγκτές
θα μπορεί να το κατασκευάσει (και θα υπάρχουν όλα τα εξαρτήματα) κάποιος και σε 50 χρόνια
Αν το κατασκευάσει κάποιος σήμερα θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει σε 50 χρόνια και αν χαλάσει κάτι θα επισκευάζεται εύκολα και με χαμηλό κόστος.
O σχεδιασμός του Φίλιππα δεν χρησιμοποιεί ταλαντωτή με αποτέλεσμα τις πολύ χαμηλές εκπομπές EMI/RFI και εκτιμώ ότι πολύ εύκολα θα μπορούσε να περάσει τους ελέγχους για ηλεκτρομαγνητική συμβατότητα ακόμα και με πλακέτα με ένα layer (ιδιαίτερα αν αντικαταστήσει τα ολοκληρωμένα που έχει βάλει με τα αντίστοιχα από την σειρά cd4000)

Δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στο να κολλήσει ο μικροελεγκτής. Αν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένη η πλακέτα και έχουν τηρηθεί αυτά που λέει ο κατασκευαστής (πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία, πιθανή επιτήρηση τάση τροφοδοσίας κλπ) σπανίως θα κολλήσει αλλά και να κολλήσει μπορεί το λογισμικό να κάνει χρήση watchdog οπότε θα επανέλθει μόνος του...

----------

nestoras (28-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Το τελικό, δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα.
> Θέλω να βάλω και κάποια σχόλια στο κενό που άφησα κάτω δεξιά, μόλις το κάνω θα ανανεώσω το συνημμένο.



Φίλιππε, αν δε βάλεις βιντεάκι με την κατασκευή σου στο youtube είναι σαν να μην το σχεδίασες και σαν να μη δούλεψε ποτέ! 
Μόνο οι κατασκευές με βίντεο μετράνε!  :Razz: 

Συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά σου!

----------


## FILMAN

Παναγιώτη όπως έχω ξαναπεί δεν έχω τα μέσα ούτε για βίντεο ούτε για φωτογραφίες, οι φωτο από τον πάγκο μου που υπάρχουν σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα τραβήχτηκαν από άλλον και όχι από μένα.

Υ.Γ. Κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που λες είναι για άλλον, αλλά απάντησα για μένα...  :Smile:

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Παναγιώτη όπως έχω ξαναπεί δεν έχω τα μέσα ούτε για βίντεο ούτε για φωτογραφίες, οι φωτο από τον πάγκο μου που υπάρχουν σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα τραβήχτηκαν από άλλον και όχι από μένα.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που λες είναι για άλλον, αλλά απάντησα για μένα...



Μπράβο σου για την υπομονή σου, την επιμονή σου την όρεξή σου κ.λ.π. αλλά μου το χαλάς με το δεν έχεις τα μέσα, πιάσε την/τον πιτσιρικά ιό, ανίψι, τον φίλο, τον ιό του φύλου (ιδέες ρίχνω) και πες θέλω video στο youtube μου, να δεις που θα είναι χαρά τους να το κάνουν, δοκίμασε το, εμένα μ' έχουν ταράξει κάτι θειές και πεθερά.

----------


## picdev

steve wozniak :Drool: 

τσάμπα την έβγαλε ο σάκης  :Lol:  κλέφτες θα γίνουμε ρε φίλιππα ?
πάντως στην έκθεση χάζεψα με έναν mcu atmel , που είχε πάνω και 433mhz transmiter ,( εσωτερικά το pll κτλ)+ RFID ενσωματωμένο, τον είχαν σχεδιάσει ειδικά για τηλεκοντρόλ αυτοκινήτου.
το μονο που έβαζες έξτρα ηταν η κεραία και το φίλτρο  :Tongue:

----------


## Panoss

> πιάσε την/τον πιτσιρικά ιό, ... τον ιό του φύλου



Δεν είν' και τόσο καλή ιδέα: ιός.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Δεν είν' και τόσο καλή ιδέα: ιός.




έχεις και συ τα δίκια σου, αλλά κατάλαβες απο τα συμφραζόμενα οτι ένωώ υιός.

----------


## Spark

σιγα μην ασχοληθω γι αυτο που πουλανε 4.5ε, δηλαδη τυροπιτα και καφε, τσαμπα δουλειά  :Tongue2: 
εχουν και σε ασπρο χρωμα πιο φθηνο.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Key-IR-Infrared-mini-RGB-Led-Controller-Black-DC12V-6A-for-5050-3528-RGB-strip-/262559004046?hash=item3d21bc758e:g:Ag4AAOSwARZXoEt  n


χωρις πλάκα οποιος δεν ανεβαζει βιντεο και πραγματικες φωτογραφιες της κατασκευής του
*δεν εχει κανενα δικαιολογητικό, εαν πει κάποιος πως δεν εχει κάμερα το κινητο του ή δεν μπορει να ανεβάσει βιντεο στο youtube,
αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην σέβεται τους αναγνωστες.
*
καποιοι γεμισαν το φορουμ με κατασκευές που δεν υπάρχουν, δεν εχουν σχέδια, δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ,
ειναι το στυλ εκανα κατασκευή στο φωτοσοπ και κοιταξτε μια ωραια φωτογραφία..
αμα δεν εχουν την διάθεση να επιδειξουν έργο, τι προσπαθουν να δειξουν;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα απο όλα αυτά τα μηνυματα που διαβασα στο συγκεκριμένο 
Βρέθηκε κάποιος να φτιάξει του Saki τη κατασκευή
ή ειναι ακομα στο περίμενε?

----------


## picdev

> Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα απο όλα αυτά τα μηνυματα που διαβασα στο συγκεκριμένο 
> Βρέθηκε κάποιος να φτιάξει του Saki τη κατασκευή
> ή ειναι ακομα στο περίμενε?



Το σίγουρο είναι ότι υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά στο ebay με 2-3€ που δεν συμφέρει να φτιαχτεί κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Fire Doger

> αμα δεν εχουν την διάθεση να επιδειξουν έργο, τι προσπαθουν να δειξουν;



Μια ιδέα, ίσως θέλουν να μοιραστούν την χαρά που τους δημιούργησε, ίσως θέλουν να προσφέρουν γνώση.
Μια λεντοταινία κολλημένη σε ένα αλουμινόχαρτο έχει σκοπό να επιδείξει έργο?
Ο καθένας ανεβάζει ή όχι κατασκευές για τους δικούς του λόγους και είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.

Με αυτήν την λογική ο Φίλιππος δεν θα έπρεπε να το ανεβάσει επειδή μπορεί να μην θέλει να κάνει βίντεο για 1000 λόγους, αυτό θα στερούσε από μένα ένα όμορφο σχηματικό που είναι μια καλή άσκηση στην σχεδίαση πλακέτας και ένα παράδειγμα του πως πρέπει να είναι στημένο ένα σχηματικό. Είτε δουλεύει είτε όχι εμένα θα μου προσφέρει γνώση. Αντιθέτως το να δω να ανάβουν 5 λεντ και ένα χάος στο ράστερ δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι.
Ο καθένας κερδίζει διαφορετικά από κάθε κατασκευή ακόμη και αν δεν είναι λειτουργική.

----------

manolena (29-12-16), 

Nightkeeper (03-01-17)

----------


## manolena

> Μια ιδέα, ίσως θέλουν να μοιραστούν την χαρά που τους δημιούργησε, ίσως θέλουν να προσφέρουν γνώση.







> Μια λεντοταινία κολλημένη σε ένα αλουμινόχαρτο έχει σκοπό να επιδείξει έργο?
> Ο καθένας ανεβάζει ή όχι κατασκευές για τους δικούς του λόγους και είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.
> 
> Με αυτήν την λογική ο Φίλιππος δεν θα έπρεπε να το ανεβάσει επειδή μπορεί να μην θέλει να κάνει βίντεο για 1000 λόγους, αυτό θα στερούσε από μένα ένα όμορφο σχηματικό που είναι μια καλή άσκηση στην σχεδίαση πλακέτας και ένα παράδειγμα του πως πρέπει να είναι στημένο ένα σχηματικό. Είτε δουλεύει είτε όχι εμένα θα μου προσφέρει γνώση. Αντιθέτως το να δω να ανάβουν 5 λεντ και ένα χάος στο ράστερ δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι.
> Ο καθένας κερδίζει διαφορετικά από κάθε κατασκευή ακόμη και αν δεν είναι λειτουργική.



+1000000000000

Υποκλίνομαι στη σκέψη αυτή. Επειδή όμως είναι χρονιάρες μέρες και επειδή το παραπάνω ύφος μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ κάποιον που διαολοστάλθηκε απο εδώ μέσα λόγω ακριβώς πανομοιότυπης συμπεριφοράς, δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο απο το να σπάσω χαμογελάκι για αυτά που διαβάζω. Και θα σκεφτώ αν θα ανεβάσω έναν σταθμό εκπομπής φωτεινών σημάτων Μόρς που έφτιαξα με ένα ξύλινο μανταλάκι, ένα λαμπάκι εξάβολτο, μια μπαταρία και λίγα καλώδια για τον γιο μου. Αν και σαν κατασκευή είναι ολοκληρωμένη και έτοιμη για παρουσίαση. Αυτό που δε βρίσκω είναι μαρκαδόρος για να γράψω στο ταμπελάκι που θα αποδεικνύει οτι εγώ το έφτιαξα.

----------

mikemtb (30-12-16), 

Nightkeeper (03-01-17), 

tasos987 (29-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Και θα σκεφτώ αν θα ανεβάσω έναν σταθμό εκπομπής φωτεινών σημάτων Μόρς που έφτιαξα με ένα ξύλινο μανταλάκι, ένα λαμπάκι εξάβολτο, μια μπαταρία και λίγα καλώδια για τον γιο μου. Αν και σαν κατασκευή είναι ολοκληρωμένη και έτοιμη για παρουσίαση. Αυτό που δε βρίσκω είναι μαρκαδόρος για να γράψω στο ταμπελάκι που θα αποδεικνύει οτι εγώ το έφτιαξα.



Ναι καλά, πες ότι τα *παίρνεις χοντρά* από τις πολυεθνικές των τηλεπικοινωνιών για να μην το παρουσιάσεις και τις κλείσεις...
Μίλα, πες την αλήθεια...

----------

manolena (29-12-16)

----------


## manolena

Φτου ρε π@#$!!! Με πήρατε χαμπάρι ρε γμτ!

----------


## Panoss

Αν με λαδώσεις εγώ ->.

----------

manolena (03-01-17)

----------


## picdev

> σιγα μην ασχοληθω γι αυτο που πουλανε 4.5ε, δηλαδη τυροπιτα και καφε, τσαμπα δουλειά 
> εχουν και σε ασπρο χρωμα πιο φθηνο.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Key-IR-Infrared-mini-RGB-Led-Controller-Black-DC12V-6A-for-5050-3528-RGB-strip-/262559004046?hash=item3d21bc758e:g:Ag4AAOSwARZXoEt  n
> 
> 
> χωρις πλάκα οποιος δεν ανεβαζει βιντεο και πραγματικες φωτογραφιες της κατασκευής του
> *δεν εχει κανενα δικαιολογητικό, εαν πει κάποιος πως δεν εχει κάμερα το κινητο του ή δεν μπορει να ανεβάσει βιντεο στο youtube,
> αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην σέβεται τους αναγνωστες.
> ...



 

Σπύρο με το συμπάθιο αλλά μας τα έχετε πρήξει με τις κατασκευές σας και εσύ και ο κύρος.
2  λαμπάκια βάζετε με ένα φωτοβολταϊκό και νομίζετε οτι φτιάχνετε πύραυλο ,  χέστηκε η φοράδα στα αλώνι για το βίντεο και τις φωτογραφίες και τα  μοτεράκια.
Εδώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και φτιάχνουν εμπορικά προϊόντα και ούτε ακούγονται , 
ένας δουλεύει στην μερσεντές πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος ,  άλλος σχεδιάζει military ,  άλλος σχεδιάζει RF, άλλος ενισχυτές
τούς είδες ποτέ να κοκορευτούν για κατασκευές και να τσακωθούν ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη ?

με 2εκ ποστ ο φίλιππος μόνο σε ηλεκτρονικά και ένα κάρο κατασκευές που έχει φτιάξει, εσένα περιμένει για να επιβεβαιωθεί ?

----------

mikemtb (30-12-16), 

Nightkeeper (03-01-17)

----------


## Spark

> Σπύρο με το συμπάθιο αλλά μας τα έχετε πρήξει με τις κατασκευές σας και εσύ και ο κύρος.
> 2  λαμπάκια βάζετε με ένα φωτοβολταϊκό και νομίζετε οτι φτιάχνετε πύραυλο ,  χέστηκε η φοράδα στα αλώνι για το βίντεο και τις φωτογραφίες και τα  μοτεράκια.
> Εδώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και φτιάχνουν εμπορικά προϊόντα και ούτε ακούγονται , 
> ένας δουλεύει στην μερσεντές πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος ,  άλλος σχεδιάζει military ,  άλλος σχεδιάζει RF, άλλος ενισχυτές
> τούς είδες ποτέ να κοκορευτούν για κατασκευές και να τσακωθούν ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη ?



δεν με νοιαζει ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη, ουτε που δουλευει ο καθε ενας, δεν υπαρχει κοκορομαχία για κατασκευές,
ειναι η άποψη μου και θα την γραφω καθως υπάρχει ελευθερία λόγου,

*εγω λοιπον δεν πιστευω πως ειναι αληθινές κατασκευές που παρουσιάζονται, που δεν εχουν βιντεο να φαινεται η λειτουργία τους
 και τα στοιχεια που αφορουν τους ηλεκτρονικους οπως όργανα και ενδειξεις.*

οπως δεν πιστευετε τον Π.Ζ. ετσι και εγω δεν πιστευω κανενος την κατασκευή εαν δεν δειχνει με βιντεο αυτα που ισχυρίζεται.
αλλα και να δείχνει δεν κατεβάζω αμάσητα, κουτόχορτο τρωνε άλλοι.

----------


## Panoss

> δεν με νοιαζει ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη, ουτε που δουλευει ο καθε ενας, δεν υπαρχει κοκορομαχία για κατασκευές,
> ειναι η άποψη μου και θα την γραφω καθως υπάρχει ελευθερία λόγου,
> 
> *εγω λοιπον δεν πιστευω πως ειναι αληθινές κατασκευές που παρουσιάζονται, που δεν εχουν βιντεο να φαινεται η λειτουργία τους
>  και τα στοιχεια που αφορουν τους ηλεκτρονικους οπως όργανα και ενδειξεις.*
> 
> οπως δεν πιστευετε τον Π.Ζ. ετσι και εγω δεν πιστευω κανενος την κατασκευή εαν δεν δειχνει με βιντεο αυτα που ισχυρίζεται.
> αλλα και να δείχνει δεν κατεβάζω αμάσητα, κουτόχορτο τρωνε άλλοι.



Κι όλα αυτά με το παρόν θέμα, τι σχέση έχουν;
Γίνεται εδώ παρουσίαση κατασκευής; :Think:

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα απο όλα αυτά τα μηνυματα που διαβασα στο συγκεκριμένο 
> Βρέθηκε κάποιος να φτιάξει του Saki τη κατασκευή
> ή ειναι ακομα στο περίμενε?



Αν δεις στο #39 (τελευταίο του μήνυμα στο θέμα) είπε ότι περιμένει το LED για να δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες... Μάλλον ο πελάτης πήγε αλλού! Έτσι κι εμείς το γυρίσαμε στους δέκτες RC-5 (ίσως όχι και τόσο καλό αυτό, ίσως ήθελε καινούριο θέμα... Τέλωσπάντων οι διαχειριστές ας προβούν στις δέουσες ενέργειες αν κρίνουν σωστό κάτι τέτοιο...)




> τσάμπα την έβγαλε ο σάκης



Μπα, μάλλον ανεργία έπεσε...  :Lol: 




> κλέφτες θα γίνουμε ρε φίλιππα ?



Λες;  :Rolleyes: 




> πάντως στην έκθεση χάζεψα με έναν mcu atmel , που είχε πάνω και 433mhz transmiter ,( εσωτερικά το pll κτλ)+ RFID ενσωματωμένο, τον είχαν σχεδιάσει ειδικά για τηλεκοντρόλ αυτοκινήτου.
> το μονο που έβαζες έξτρα ηταν η κεραία και το φίλτρο



Μπα, είμαι αλλεργικός σε κάτι τέτοια!  :Smile: 





> χωρις πλάκα οποιος δεν ανεβαζει βιντεο και πραγματικες φωτογραφιες της κατασκευής του
> *δεν εχει κανενα δικαιολογητικό, εαν πει κάποιος πως δεν εχει κάμερα το κινητο του ή δεν μπορει να ανεβάσει βιντεο στο youtube,
> αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην σέβεται τους αναγνωστες.
> *
> καποιοι γεμισαν το φορουμ με κατασκευές που δεν υπάρχουν, δεν εχουν σχέδια, δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ,
> ειναι το στυλ εκανα κατασκευή στο φωτοσοπ και κοιταξτε μια ωραια φωτογραφία..
> αμα δεν εχουν την διάθεση να επιδειξουν έργο, τι προσπαθουν να δειξουν;



Για κάτσε ρε Σπύρο. Δηλαδή οι φωτο στο #62 πιστεύεις ότι είναι προϊόν photoshop; Ή το κύκλωμα δεν θα είχε δοκιμαστεί αν η μόνη διαφορά ήταν ότι δεν είχα βάλει κάποιον να μου το φωτογραφήσει; Ότι έκανα το έκανα πρωτίστως για μένα, για να δοκιμάσω τις ικανότητές μου, και όχι για να πείσω εσένα ή τον οποιονδήποτε άλλον ότι έκανα κάτι. Το κινητό μου είναι ένα παλιό Sharp GX25, δεν τραβάει βίντεο, μπορεί να βγάλει φωτογραφίες (όχι καλής ποιότητας) αλλά δεν επικοινωνεί με υπολογιστή γιατί δεν έχω το USB καλώδιο και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει ούτε με bluetooth (ενώ δουλεύει). Δηλαδή εσύ ξέρεις ότι μπορώ να ανεβάσω βίντεο ή φωτο αλλά λέω ψέμματα; Τί πάει να πει δεν σέβομαι τους αναγνώστες; Το βίντεο δεν το τραβάω και δεν το ανεβάζω επειδή απλά δεν γίνεται. Στο τέλος λες ότι κατασκευές που είναι απλά μια φωτο δεν σου αρέσουν. Αυτή εδώ τουλάχιστον έχει σχέδιο... Ναι, δεν έκανα πλακέτα, αλλά έχοντας το σχέδιο μπορώ να κάνω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή...

Και επειδή πέρασαν δυο μέρες (ώστε αυτό είναι το όριο!) και δεν γίνεται edit στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, βάζω το τελικό σχέδιο εδώ. Δεν έχει καμία κυκλωματική διαφορά με το προηγούμενο παρά το ότι έχω μετακινήσει κάποια εξαρτήματα και γραμμές. Η βασική προσθήκη είναι τα σχόλια. Δίνω τους διάφορους χρόνους που απαιτούνται διότι αν κάποιος το φτιάξει μπορεί να πάρει πολύ διαφορετικούς χρόνους με τα ίδια εξαρτήματα χρονισμού ανάλογα να τα 74HC221, 74HC123 και 74HC132 που θα χρησιμοποιήσει. Οι δοκιμές έγιναν με M74HC221 και M74HC132 της ST και με CD74HCT123 της Texas Instruments. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί ότι θα πάρετε τους σωστούς χρόνους ακόμα και αν χρησιμοποιήσετε διαφορετικά κομμάτια από τα ίδια ακριβώς ολοκληρωμένα.

----------

chip (29-12-16), 

ezizu (30-12-16), 

lepouras (30-12-16), 

nestoras (29-12-16), 

Nightkeeper (03-01-17), 

SRF (30-12-16), 

tasos987 (29-12-16)

----------


## Spark

συγγνωμη φιλιππε και λοιποι μαλλον δεν καταλάβατε τι λέω, η απάντηση μου ειναι γι αυτο το ποστ

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post794277

και δεν αναφερομαι στο σχεδιο του φιλιππου αλλα σε όλες τις παρουσιάσεις κατασκευων που δεν εχουν ανάλυση, σχεδιο, φωτογραφίες πραγματικές, βιντεο, και ενδειξεις οργανων. 

εχω κανει και εγω μερικές ελλιπης παρουσιάσεις το παραδέχομαι, ειναι 1-2 κατασκευές που βρισκονται στις πρόχειρες, εαν ομως ζητηθει μπορω να τεκμηριώσω και γι αυτές.

αυτό που έγραψα και αφορά αυτό το θέμα ειναι πως υπάρχει έτοιμη η κατασκευή που θελει ο σακις για 4.5ε

----------


## tsimpidas

> σιγα μην ασχοληθω γι αυτο που πουλανε 4.5ε, δηλαδη τυροπιτα και καφε, τσαμπα δουλειά 
> εχουν και σε ασπρο χρωμα πιο φθηνο.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Key-IR-Infrared-mini-RGB-Led-Controller-Black-DC12V-6A-for-5050-3528-RGB-strip-/262559004046?hash=item3d21bc758e:g:Ag4AAOSwARZXoEt  n



αυτο στο λινκ ειναι φυσικα ιδιο με αυτο = 





ολους
πήγε εκεί το μυαλό οταν ο SAKIS ξεκίνησε αυτο το θεμα,[και ο ιδιος θα το εχει υποψην]  όμως αν δεν αναλυθούν οι αρχές λειτουργίας τοτε το hlektronika θα εξελιχθεί σε 
βάση συνδέσμων απο το e-bay. 


μην εχεις τοσο αρνητικη ενεργεια SPARK 

έμενα μου άρεσε εξ αρχής το θέμα και καιρό είχε να εμφανιστεί παρομειο.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπέρα,






> Το κινητό μου είναι ένα παλιό Sharp GX25, δεν τραβάει βίντεο, μπορεί να βγάλει φωτογραφίες (όχι καλής ποιότητας) αλλά δεν επικοινωνεί με υπολογιστή γιατί δεν έχω το USB καλώδιο και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει ούτε με bluetooth (ενώ δουλεύει).




άσχετο με το θεμα αλλα Φιλιππα μην το παλευεις με το bluetooth. To GX 25 και το GX30 τα εφερνε η vodafone την εποχη των MMS και ειχε κλειδωσει και στις 2 συσκευές του BT για να δουλεύεις τα MMS.

----------


## nestoras

> σιγα μην ασχοληθω γι αυτο που πουλανε 4.5ε, δηλαδη τυροπιτα και καφε, τσαμπα δουλειά 
> εχουν και σε ασπρο χρωμα πιο φθηνο.
> 
> χωρις πλάκα οποιος δεν ανεβαζει βιντεο και πραγματικες φωτογραφιες της κατασκευής του
> *δεν εχει κανενα δικαιολογητικό, εαν πει κάποιος πως δεν εχει κάμερα το κινητο του ή δεν μπορει να ανεβάσει βιντεο στο youtube,
> αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην σέβεται τους αναγνωστες.
> *
> καποιοι *γεμισαν το φορουμ* με κατασκευές που δεν υπάρχουν, δεν εχουν σχέδια, δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ,
> ειναι το στυλ εκανα κατασκευή στο φωτοσοπ και κοιταξτε μια ωραια φωτογραφία..
> αμα δεν εχουν την διάθεση να επιδειξουν έργο, τι προσπαθουν να δειξουν;



Σπύρο, κάποιοι εδώ μέσα έχουν να κάνουν και σοβαρότερες δουλειές από το να κατασκευάζουν καρδούλες με λεντάκια μέσα σε πλαστικά ταπεράκια.
Επειδή μάλλον δεν έχεις σχεδιάσει ποτέ σου ένα ΔΙΚΟ σου κύκλωμα πολύ πιθανό να σε κάνει να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι το 90% του χρόνου ενός πρότζεκτ είναι ο σχεδιασμός και οι δοκιμές σε αναπτυξιακές πλακέττες (από ράστερ μέχρι και έτοιμα αναπτυξιακά).
Το να κόψεις μια πλακέττα και να κάνεις τη συναρμολόγηση είναι το τελευταίο βήμα.
Το μικρό κακό είναι ότι πολλοί πάνε απευθείας στο τελευταίο βήμα (συνήθως αντιγράφοντας έτοιμα κυκλώματα από το ίντερνετ χωρίς να ξέρουν καν το πως και το γιατί). Το "μεγάλο κακό" είναι ότι αγνοείται εντελώς όλη η προηγούμενη διαδικασία μέχρι να γίνει το κύκλωμα "έτοιμο προς αντιγραφή". Δε θέλω να δημιουργήσω παρεξηγήσεις, ειδικά από άτομα που ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με το αντικείμενο και που ρωτάνε "πώς θα κάνω το τάδε" ή "πώς θα πειράξω αυτό το έτοιμο κύκλωμα για να το φέρω στα μέτρα μου". Τα άτομα αυτα τουλάχιστον δε σνομπάρουν αυτούς που σχεδιάζουν κάτι από το μηδέν, όσο απλό κι αν φαίνεται σε κάποιους, τίποτε δεν είναι απλό αν δεν υπάρχει το σωστό υπόβαθρο θεωρίας και εμπειρίας.





> δεν με νοιαζει ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη, ουτε που δουλευει ο καθε ενας, δεν υπαρχει κοκορομαχία για κατασκευές, ειναι η άποψη μου και θα την γραφω καθως υπάρχει ελευθερία λόγου,
> 
> *εγω λοιπον δεν πιστευω πως ειναι αληθινές κατασκευές που παρουσιάζονται, που δεν εχουν βιντεο να φαινεται η λειτουργία τους και τα στοιχεια που αφορουν τους ηλεκτρονικους οπως όργανα και ενδειξεις.*
> 
> * οπως δεν πιστευετε τον Π.Ζ. ετσι και εγω δεν πιστευω κανενος την κατασκευή εαν δεν δειχνει με βιντεο αυτα που ισχυρίζεται.
> Aλλα και να δείχνει δεν κατεβάζω αμάσητα, κουτόχορτο τρωνε άλλοι.*



Προφανώς δεν έχεις τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις για να κρίνεις αν ένα σχηματικό είναι λειτουργικό ή όχι και χρειάζεσαι την επιβεβαίωση. Το καλό με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι ότι μπορείς να προβλέψεις από πριν τη συμπεριφορά ενός κυκλώματος αν έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις. Αυτό σου δίνει και τη δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσεις και κάτι δικό σου. Στο "κάτι δικό σου" θα αφιερώσεις τόσο χρόνο μέχρι να το κάνεις να δουλέψει σωστά που στο τέλος αν δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις εμπορική εκμετάλλευση θα σου μείνουν τα σχέδια και η εμπειρία που απέκτησες από το χρόνο που ξόδεψες.





> συγγνωμη φιλιππε και λοιποι μαλλον δεν καταλάβατε τι λέω, η απάντηση μου ειναι γι αυτο το ποστ
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post794277
> 
> και δεν αναφερομαι στο σχεδιο του φιλιππου αλλα σε όλες τις παρουσιάσεις κατασκευων που δεν εχουν ανάλυση, σχεδιο, φωτογραφίες πραγματικές, βιντεο, και ενδειξεις οργανων. 
> 
> Εχω κανει και εγω μερικές ελλιπης παρουσιάσεις το παραδέχομαι, ειναι 1-2 κατασκευές που βρισκονται στις πρόχειρες, εαν ομως ζητηθει μπορω να τεκμηριώσω και γι αυτές.
> 
> Αυτό που έγραψα και αφορά αυτό το θέμα ειναι πως υπάρχει έτοιμη η κατασκευή που θελει ο Σακης για 4.5ε



Προφανώς έπιασες το "καρφί" και μπήκες στο θέμα.  :Smile: 
Πίστεψε με, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου ζητήσει κάποιος περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις για τις κατασκευές σου οπότε μην κάνεις το κόπο να τις αναλύσεις περισσότερο. (Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τώρα τελευταία βελτιώνεσαι αισθητά και ίσως να βόηθησε και η κριτική από εδώ μέσα).

Όσον αφορά το αν υπάρχει έτοιμο αυτό που ψάχνει ο Σάκης, νομίζω ότι μόνο ο ίδιος είναι ο κατάλληλος να το απαντήσει αυτό συγκρίνοντας τις δυνατότητες που του προσφέρουν οι έτοιμες λύσεις με τις δικές του απαιτήσεις.

----------

manolena (30-12-16), 

tasos987 (30-12-16)

----------


## moutoulos

> σιγα μην ασχοληθω γι αυτο που πουλανε 4.5ε, δηλαδη τυροπιτα και καφε, τσαμπα δουλειά 
> εχουν και σε ασπρο χρωμα πιο φθηνο.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Key-IR-Infrared-mini-RGB-Led-Controller-Black-DC12V-6A-for-5050-3528-RGB-strip-/262559004046?hash=item3d21bc758e:g:Ag4AAOSwARZXoEt  n
> 
> 
> χωρις πλάκα οποιος δεν ανεβαζει βιντεο και πραγματικες φωτογραφιες της κατασκευής του
> *δεν εχει κανενα δικαιολογητικό, εαν πει κάποιος πως δεν εχει κάμερα το κινητο του ή δεν μπορει να ανεβάσει βιντεο στο youtube,
> αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην σέβεται τους αναγνωστες.
> ...



Δεν σου ζήτησε κανένας να ασχοληθείς με τίποτα. Καλύτερα φάε τυρόπιτα και πιες καφέ.
Μην πετάγεσαι λοιπόν σαν πίτσα Βιλγαρίαςνα μας πείς την μαλ ... εξυπνάδας σου. Όλο 
γκρίνια είσαι και κάνεις συνεχώς σαν αμάμητη γριά. 

Επίσης δεν είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις τις κατασκευές των άλλων. Κάτσε στα αυγά σου, και  αν 
δεν έχεις κάτι ουσιαστικό να πείς ... τότε μη λες τίποτα. Κανένας δεν έχει όρεξη να ακούει 
την μίρλα σου.

Σε ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση
Συνέχεια στο θέμα.

----------

manolena (30-12-16), 

mikemtb (30-12-16), 

Nightkeeper (03-01-17), 

tasos987 (30-12-16)

----------


## SRF

Αρκετά προσφάτως αντελήφθην ότι τελικά σπαταλώ - ούμε (ευρύτερα αναφερόμενος) υπερβολικό χρόνο => ενέργεια, για κάθε έναν που έχει "ιδιαιτερότητες" συμπεριφοράς, σκέψεως, λογικής, αλλά και βασικότερο όλων ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗΣ της πραγματικότητας! Πας να προσφέρεις και στην λένε! 
Βλέπω εδώ, ο FILMAN να πράττει ακριβώς το ίδιο σφάλμα... να ασχολείται με το να αν πρέπει ή όχι κάποιος ΜΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΣ να αντιληφθεί το αληθές & ωραίο του έργου του! FILMAN κακώς έβαλες ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟ! Εδώ συνήθως κρίνουν οι... άκριτοι... και ξεχνούν το "μη κρίνεις ου να μην κριθείς" ! 
Κατά τα λοιπά... σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ (ΟΥΜΕ)... για τους άλλους ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ!!! 
Αϊιιιιιιιι.... χάσου μυρμηγκάκι... που λέει και ο Λαζόπουλος!

----------

tasos987 (30-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Για να επαναφέρω το καλό κλίμα:




> άσχετο με το θεμα αλλα Φιλιππα μην το παλευεις με το bluetooth. To GX 25 και το GX30 τα εφερνε η vodafone την εποχη των MMS και ειχε κλειδωσει και στις 2 συσκευές του BT για να δουλεύεις τα MMS.



Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ. Για λέγε τί μπορώ να κάνω, γιατί θέλω να μπορέσω να αποθηκεύσω σε κάποιο αρχείο τις επαφές του τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου (είναι όλα στη μνήμη της συσκευής, κανένα στη SIM) επειδή είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες τηλέφωνα και αν τα χάσω κάηκα.

----------

